# Glory Be the Rhino



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I increasingly notice a trend of leaving the Rhino at home, and I'm convinced it's because people don't know how to use them.

Tactics in this game are increasingly pointless, as armies move more and more towards power builds and further away from fluff and what gamers happen to like. I am of the opinion that if you want to play purely to win, you might as well play a card game, and not a wargame. That's not really the first point I want to make, though. 

Even with power builds and the idea that you can win simply by "moving forward," there is still a place for the gamer who bothers actually thinking about what he's doing rather than letting his army play itself. This article caters to those people who actually care to give a little conscious thought to their game, and not simply let the combination of units and upgrades they've selected carry their weight for them.

I've been wearing power armour, figuratively speaking, for about ten years now, and I have always leaned heavily upon my Rhinos. I very rarely lose, as well-- as pretentios as it may sound, I know what I'm talking about. Even when I've played a relatively static army with lots of heavy weapons, I've still brought Rhinos. There's no point in recounting how to charge across the field, utilizing cover, to deliver an assault from Rhinos. It's the unconventional use that will catch people off guard, and that's where you'll pick up victory points.

A Rhino is not *just* a battle taxi. You don't *have* to have your Astartes ride in it, and you don't have to have them start the game in it. The Rhino is a tool that allows your Space Marines to engage enemy troops in close combat without fear of heavy weapons fire, and it allows your outnumbered troops the ability to cut off enemy squads. 

The first thing to keep in mind is that a Space Marine is superior to every single other basic trooper in the game. However, it's not hard to get weighed down by numbers. Space Marines win out when they can confront the opponent on terms that are roughly one to one. How, then, do you keep those odds and stop your opponent from committing lesser troops in greater numbers against your Space Marines?

This is where the Rhino comes in. A Rhino is a vehicle, and as such counts as Level 3 terrain when destroyed and a Large Target otherwise. Rhinos can eliminate vital firing lanes for enemy troops by parking in gaps between terrain. If it takes two Rhinos to do that, that's fine. You don't have to completely plug it, either, as long as you watch where the openings are and keep troops out of the line of sight through the gap. Enemy models can't close to within an inch of the Rhino without engaging it in close combat, which means you can leave an inch between the Rhino and intervening terrain and block the pathway of enemy troops.

By blocking both fire lanes and pathways, you've forced your opponent's moves upon him. He can either stay put where he is, which probably means your Space Marines can advance in relative safety towards his lines, or he can move, funnelling his troops into areas where they'll be condensed and vulnerable to templates, concentrated fire, etc.

Usually, by turn 3 or so, troops have been committed to close combat. Static units, such as opposing heavy weapons squads, don't have as many target choices, but the ones they do have tend to matter quite a bit since they're usually reinforcements to heated close combats. If a Rhino has dropped its payload off, it probably seems vaguely useless, since there's not a lot of point in blocking pathways since you WANT to get to grips with the enemy. However, you can make a heavy weapons team waste at least two turns with a Rhino.

The Rhino needs to park as close as possible to the heavy weapons team so that it blocks the heavy weapons' line of sight. The opponent then has two choices. He can either move the heavy weapons team, which will in turn be blocked again by the Rhino as it moves into a new intervening position, or they can shoot at it. If they blow it up, there's still a Level 3 wreck in front of them, and their line of sight is still blocked. They'll have to spend another turn moving to a position where they can see. On the off chance they get a penetrating hit of a 6, that's fine too-- the Rhino should be close enough that the explosion will tag some of the enemy models. It won't make them waste another turn dealing with the Rhino, but making them deal with the Rhino for a turn when they would have been better used shooting your Predator(s), Space Marines, or whatever is still very much worthwhile. 

Finally, Rhinos can be used to prevent enemy squads from capturing objectives. They're low-priority targets after they've delivered their payload and/or your opponent knows they're empty, so barring nothing better to shoot at, they usually last the game. I'm well aware that as dedicated transports, Rhinos aren't scoring units. However, most of the time, units have to be within a certain distance of an objective to claim it. This goes back to blocking pathways-- you can make it so that an enemy unit has to walk around the Rhino, or deal with it in some way, which buys time. I've held objectives purely by creating a barrier with my Rhinos that my opponents' troops had to walk around, and couldn't make it to the objective by turn 6. 

Incidentally, NONE of this applies to most other transports in the game. It works with Ork Trukks, but it's completely unnecessary given a lot of the things you can do with Trukks otherwise. Razorbacks, Immolators, and Chimeras are the other common ground transports, and all of them are significantly better armed than a Rhino, so their role after dropping troops off becomes one of providing fire support--something even a Rhino with an extra storm bolter isn't good at. 

So, in closing, remember-- the humble Rhino is not a deathtrap, but an invaluable tool to the Emperor's Chosen (and those who no longer follow His light, but still wear power armour...) and you can do much more than just drive forward in it.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree! I have only played a handful of games, but my rhino has been a great tool. I put the stormbolters on top and managed to tank shock a guard squad off the board, and kill a biovore allowing me to take my friends starting corner with one unit. (Two of my friends don't have enough guys to fight me one on one, so I fought a guard/nid combo as a for fun game, in case you were wondering)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

You gave me some great ideas thanks! A tactic I've used in the past is have assault squads charge up with Augustus/Corbulo in a rhino near them with bikes with meltas behind the rhino. That way Corbulo can deploy with his tac. squad and rapid fire the enemy, give the assault squad furious charge, plus have my bikes go round the rhino and hit the heavy guys behind from the flank with meltas.... Very effective...


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been using mine as mobile walls to great effect but know with vehicles getting a cover save I might start using them as transports?


----------



## Zardahr (Feb 10, 2008)

Interesting, I'll have to try this the next game I play. One question though, how many rhinos do you usually use in a game?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Two or three usually.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i myt get 6 rhionos for apoc. i know im tau but hey, who says that they dont capture the rhinos and fix em up to use as walls, it fits perfectly with their fluff, they don't like static defence so they use tanks that are other wise useless to them.

and think about there name, rhino, what does a rhino do in real life, it usually charges things rite?

so why not do that in the game, a great wall of rhinos tank shocking.

in a game a freind was playing he tank shocked a full unit of necron warriors of the table lol


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The first thing to keep in mind is that a Space Marine is superior to every single other basic trooper in the game.


I don't think a basic Space Marine trooper is superior to a Necron Warrior, which is also a basic troop. SMs and Warriors have the same stat line apart from I, but Necrons have WBB and can take out vehicles with their basic standard gun, and can also cause wounds to creatures that would normally be immune to weapons below a certain strength.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea but fluff wise, the necrons harvesters of souls, and they cost a s**t load of points for a full squad were as a space marine doesnt cost that much.

i mean three more points for less I and a better gun.

tau on the other hand you can almost buy 2 for one nec and seriosly str5 ap 5 30" isnt something to complain about.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

and with the ability to glance a pulse rifle can penetrate a land speeder, vyper and many flyers


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

darklove said:


> I don't think a basic Space Marine trooper is superior to a Necron Warrior, which is also a basic troop. SMs and Warriors have the same stat line apart from I, but Necrons have WBB and can take out vehicles with their basic standard gun, and can also cause wounds to creatures that would normally be immune to weapons below a certain strength.


Does that mean you think SoH is wrong about Rhinos?

:not quite getting the point being made cyclops:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I do think that SoH is wrong in two ways. And they are linked to my previous remark, Red Ork.

1. Assuming that Space Marines are the best is flawed because it blinds you to their weaknesses and the fact that other basic troops can do you a lot more harm than you can cause them.

2. A basic Necron Warrior squad of even 10 will kill or immobilise a Rhino at 24” without having to rely on heavy weapons. These are the basic troops that are worse than Space Marines according to SoH. From that point on Rhinos are a liability because they block LoS for your own troops if you are hiding behind them, let alone if you are caught in the explosion as they go up in flames.


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

With 5th edition the Rhino as with all tanks/vehicles will benefit from a cover save of 4+ if half the vehicle is behind a wall. In a recent game we played 5th edition rules and my 2 Rhinos survived the entire game even after being shot by Las Cannons and Multi-meltas in nearly every turn, also with the new rules you will need then to zip your troops on to objectives in the last turn as troops are the only scoring units.

And as for using Rhino as if they where there namesakes the new rules let you do that too if they move 12 inches they are Str 5 for ramming.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not an assumption, Darklove. It's ten years of experience speaking. Fighting Necrons is, in the case of the article, the exception. But against Necrons, you don't *need* to block line of fire like that. You need to get stuck in with them, where their guns aren't able to rip you to shreds. Sure, it's a battle of attrition at that point, but the Space Marines will still usually win in combat by virtue of Sergeants armed properly and better initiative (which means, usually, that fewer attacks will be headed back their way.) 

Godofwar-- That's the "standard" use, though-- people expect you to use them as taxis. With the Run mechanic, you don't need transport vehicles. You need stuff that's able to kick enemy units off of objectives by the end of the game far more than you need stuff that can rapidly claim them. 

In 5th edition, it's going to be even easier to block line of sight with Rhinos, purely because of the line of sight mechanics. The mechanic of "real" line of sight means that troops are going to need to get up in a building or something to see over it. If they start there, then blocking their line of fire with the Rhino isn't possible, but if they don't, then they're going to have to spend some time moving to get to where they can shoot over the transport.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

In 5th ed. you need true LoS on a single model in the unit to be able to damage the whole unit, in that sense it could be much harder to hide all models behind a Rhino.

Once you add Seargents into the mix you are moving on from basic troops in a sense and you will find Lords and Tomb Spiders backing up Warriors in much the same way, both of which have multiple armour-ignoring attacks and high T scores. It is unusual to see Warriors on their own away from either 1 or both these units, which can also kill your Rhino in CC with their extra armour penetrating dice.


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

darklove said:


> Once you add Seargents into the mix you are moving on from basic troops in a sense and you will find Lords and Tomb Spiders backing up Warriors in much the same way, both of which have multiple armour-ignoring attacks and high T scores. It is unusual to see Warriors on their own away from either 1 or both these units, which can also kill your Rhino in CC with their extra armour penetrating dice.


Sergeants are still the basic lvl troops. They are not there own unit. They are just the basic upgrade to the squad. When do you not see squads without sergeants? When i run them I only not take them if I'm trying to save points.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Allos said:


> Sergeants are still the basic lvl troops. They are not there own unit. They are just the basic upgrade to the squad. When do you not see squads without sergeants? When i run them I only not take them if I'm trying to save points.


You said it yourself, they are an upgrade to the squad = not basic anymore.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Darklove... what's the problem mate? 

Perhaps a squad of Necrons in a straight fight with an equally-sized squad of Marines would tend to come of better, in the long run. Perhaps the Marines, with better Initiative, would win the day.

Does that really impact on SoH's piece about Rhinos? If you mean "these tactics are not really suitable against Necrons", that's fine. But arguing over the word 'basic' is a little futile I think, and saying "yeah but sergeants are like Tomb Spiders" is just wrong. Sergeants are an integral part of Marine squads. They can be upgraded with skills and kit. Tomb Spiders are not an integral part of Necron Warrior squads. End of.

I suggest you start a thread on "Why Necrons are the Greatest Troops in the Game and can Turn Rhinos into Swiss Cheese" or even "The Semantics of Discussing Squad Upgrades", so we can all go there and argue about Necrons v Marines and leave this thread for discussion of Rhino tactics.

:no really, I want to know about rhinos cyclops:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think I pointed out a valid weakness in the Rhino tactic, mate. Feel free to disagree.

It was you, Red, after all who asked my to go into detail - so I did. There are armies that have basic troops, with no upgrades of any sort, that can mess up this tactic.

I don't see why you are taking this so personally.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought I'd throw in my two cents in support of the humble rhino.
It's fairly cheap, and even if it gets blown up quickly, my troops have usually been transprted fatherthan they would have by walking (in 5th you will need a lucky run roll to match the distance.).
They are also great at blocking firing lanes.

They can also be used to 'create' terrain and 'funnel' enemy troops into your firing lines. Very handy!

There is one other use, which I don't often use, as I see at as a little beardy. Chaos spawn have to charge the nearest enemy. Place you rhino on the oppoite side of the spawn to your troops, they'll charge it. It will probrably survive, you can then move it further from your troops agin, thereby effectively removing the deadly and expensive spawn for the cost of a rhino. As I say, I realise this is a little beardy. But against my mates army with 'these deadly spawn that will absolutely cane you' as he put it, we both found it quite comical!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Space marines can also take out vehicles with their basic guns. str.4 plus 6 is 10. also as they are superior in assault than warriors, have several different ways to be used with heavy weapons, assault weapons and such they are the more versatile unit.

But enough about that in this thread. please elaborate on how Son of Horus' piece is wrong towards necrons.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

darklove said:


> I think I pointed out a valid weakness in the Rhino tactic, mate. Feel free to disagree.
> 
> It was you, Red, after all who asked my to go into detail - so I did. There are armies that have basic troops, with no upgrades of any sort, that can mess up this tactic.
> 
> I don't see why you are taking this so personally.


Darklove, I'm not taking it personally, I'm just not getting the point.

I asked whether the ability of Necrons vis-a-vis SMs negated the thrust of SoH's piece on Rhinos. I don't think it does; it may mean that in certain cases those tactics aren't appropriate, but the possibility that they won't work against one army doesn't mean they are no good against the other 7 (or whatever it is).

I later said that I thought explaining why the tactics SoH outlined didn't apply v Necrons was useful. I think arguments about what constitutes 'basic' is a total red herring, and not getting us any further. I don't think it's relevent.

So I apologise if you are offended by frustration; but from my pint of view, it looks like you're rubbishing SoH's tactica in _general_ (rather than specifically as relates to Necrons) on the basis that 1 - Necrons might be better than Marines in a stand up fight; and 2 - someone other than SoH mentioned sergeants.

"This tactica is no use against Tau because sergeants are like Tomb Spiders" (for instance) is what you seem to be saying. I have to conclude that _isn't_ what you're saying (because it doesn't make sense) but that's what it looks like.

Really, I do think a discussion of where this tactic does or doesn't work would be really useful, but we're not even doing that. We're stuck in an argument about whether people are taking personally an argument about the terms we are using in an argument about whether the relative hardness of certain troops affects the terms of the argument that we're supposed to be discussing.

So an argument about an argument about an argument about an argument... So I suggest, again, that we use this thread to discuss rhinos, and use other threads to discuss the vast array of meta-arguments that have sprung up.

:head-swimming cyclops:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> please elaborate on how Son of Horus' piece is wrong towards necrons.


Ok I will. I will quote SoH where required but cut out some bits to save space. In very general terms the tactics work and it is very good of SoH to lay them before us like this. 
As requested by Lord Reevan, I will write a tactical analysis based on an encounter with a basic NECRON force to highlight some areas for the Space Marine player to be aware of.



The Son of Horus said:


> A Rhino is not *just* a battle taxi. You don't *have* to have your Astartes ride in it, and you don't have to have them start the game in it. The Rhino is a tool that allows your Space Marines to engage enemy troops in close combat without fear of heavy weapons fire, and it allows your outnumbered troops the ability to cut off enemy squads.


Sounds good, because it is true. The Rhino is an excellent tool, but there are a number of key situations when it can let you down.



The Son of Horus said:


> A Rhino is a vehicle, and as such counts as Level 3 terrain when destroyed and a Large Target otherwise. Rhinos can eliminate vital firing lanes for enemy troops by parking in gaps between terrain. If it takes two Rhinos to do that, that's fine. You don't have to completely plug it, either, as long as you watch where the openings are and keep troops out of the line of sight through the gap. Enemy models can't close to within an inch of the Rhino without engaging it in close combat, which means you can leave an inch between the Rhino and intervening terrain and block the pathway of enemy troops.


Very good, the enemy can only see the Rhinos. Except that in this case the enemy is a Necron and every single gun in the army is able to blow it up, and as most Necron armies have at least one of the Destroyer types they can do that from as far as 36" away with 9-15 x S6 shots per squadron. If the Rhinos get destroyed they are now blocking the Space Marines' own line of sight and they have to move over the wreckage and into the open to advance to the enemy.

If the Rhinos don't get killed though (which is always a possibility of course):



The Son of Horus said:


> By blocking both fire lanes and pathways, you've forced your opponent's moves upon him. He can either stay put where he is, which probably means your Space Marines can advance in relative safety towards his lines, or he can move, funnelling his troops into areas where they'll be condensed and vulnerable to templates, concentrated fire, etc.


See above, Necrons would just take out the thing blocking LoS.



The Son of Horus said:


> Usually, by turn 3 or so, troops have been committed to close combat. Static units, such as opposing heavy weapons squads, don't have as many target choices, but the ones they do have tend to matter quite a bit since they're usually reinforcements to heated close combats. If a Rhino has dropped its payload off, it probably seems vaguely useless, since there's not a lot of point in blocking pathways since you WANT to get to grips with the enemy. However, you can make a heavy weapons team waste at least two turns with a Rhino.
> 
> The Rhino needs to park as close as possible to the heavy weapons team so that it blocks the heavy weapons' line of sight. The opponent then has two choices. He can either move the heavy weapons team, which will in turn be blocked again by the Rhino as it moves into a new intervening position, or they can shoot at it.


Necron heavy weapons can move and shoot, and they can move 12". The Destroyers will be in most armies and can even move over the Rhino and shoot what is on the other side (they move like jetbikes). Units in the Necron army that can move over the Rhino like this are: Destroyers, Heavy Destroyers, Wraiths, Destroyer Lords, Scarab Swarms, Monoliths and C'tan. A VoD Lord can even move a blocked unit by deep striking it if he wanted.



The Son of Horus said:


> If they blow it up, there's still a Level 3 wreck in front of them, and their line of sight is still blocked. They'll have to spend another turn moving to a position where they can see. On the off chance they get a penetrating hit of a 6, that's fine too-- the Rhino should be close enough that the explosion will tag some of the enemy models. It won't make them waste another turn dealing with the Rhino, but making them deal with the Rhino for a turn when they would have been better used shooting your Predator(s), Space Marines, or whatever is still very much worthwhile.


Fine in theory again, but against the Necrons where all the heavy things can move and still shoot at the key targets is can be a draw back. Moving the Rhino up will block your own LoS for your turn so you can't shoot at the enemy - and on the Necron's turn they just move over or around and get a perfect shot at you.



The Son of Horus said:


> Finally, Rhinos can be used to prevent enemy squads from capturing objectives. They're low-priority targets after they've delivered their payload and/or your opponent knows they're empty, so barring nothing better to shoot at, they usually last the game. I'm well aware that as dedicated transports, Rhinos aren't scoring units. However, most of the time, units have to be within a certain distance of an objective to claim it. This goes back to blocking pathways-- you can make it so that an enemy unit has to walk around the Rhino, or deal with it in some way, which buys time. I've held objectives purely by creating a barrier with my Rhinos that my opponents' troops had to walk around, and couldn't make it to the objective by turn 6.


This bit, however, is absolutely spot on vs Necrons. As the Warriors are the only troops in the Necron army list, and as they move on foot (sometimes), they can be blocked like this. If the Space Marines have killed all the Monoliths and Lords then it is very possible to block Warriors in this way. The Warriors will be able to destroy the Rhinos though, and as they would be approaching them to get in range of the objective they would be mostly in rapid fire range. Worst case for the Rhino from Warriors would be 40 Gauss shots, but towards the end of the game it is more likey to be 14-25. But it is possible to block Warriors with this if you are lucky.

In general I would take as few vehicles as possible to fight Necrons, but Rhinos might be worth it if you are lucky and get the first move or deploy them where they cannot be seen if you go second. Use them to speed CC troops across the battle field as fast as possible. Vehicles with a really really long range weapon would also be useful, if you can keep it more than 36" from the Necrons.

So that was my take on it. I like the tactic SoH put forward because it is a creative way to use the Rhino - but against at least one army, and probably others too, it won't work that well at all. 
This is my own opinion, I'm not precious about it so if you think I have misrepresented the Necron perspective please let me know. This was a response to a specific question about how SoH's tactic would work vs a Necron army.


----------



## Hereticus (Apr 15, 2008)

Great Rhino Tactica SoH - have more motivation to paint the things now. 

Darklove: fantastic Necron player's response to the tactics posted.


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

great right up SoH. dark love i dont think u get it. all he was doing was pointing out tactics that could be used with a rhino. what u started out talking about is how sm troops are not as good as necron troops. way off topic. yes he talked about it but it was not the point of the post. the post was about how people dont use the rhino as well as they could. never said that it was the end all of end all. just put out his exp. with it to help some of the newer players or people that have never used one. like stated before if you want to start a topic on Necron vs. SM im all for it. i have never fought a Necron army and would like the insight. its just this is not the place for it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

To be fair, Darklove was asked by me and a few others to explain why he thought that SoH's tactics weren't useful against Necrtons and I think he's done a really good job of doing that.

:let's all just get on with our lives cyclops:


----------



## ClubnBabySealz (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats it!! No baby seal pie for anyone.


----------



## Devo (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm inexperianced as I am I never thought of using chaos rhinos to funnel... I've always thought the'd be great to get Bezerkers in close n quick without having them picked off along the way, and as cover and of course just sticking a havoc launcher on the damn things for a bit of disruption, the things are so damn cheap I wouldn't be able to resist!

but the funneling... now that idea's got legs... 
Thanks!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

You've explained it well darklove and you make some very valid points. I believe those tactics would work against necrons well in a game with lots of terrain as then the range benefit is gone but still Only my opinion.... I'd like that thread about best basic unit though....


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, not to start the whole thing over, but in reading what I generally got out of the post was this. 
Here is a guide to use rhinos as I'm noticing the recent lack of them

Response of which army it doesn't work against. By comparing basic troops without upgrades. When the logic is given as to why the guide will not work. It does not mention the other aspects of the opposing army, Necrons can move and shoot. However SM have tanks, assault troops, and other such things that do not seem to be taken into acount.

The only thing that I saw taken into account was how easily a whole necron army can take out rhinos. Under that logic, a whole Tau army can take out those rhinos as well without upgrades. Then the Tau army stands there and waits untill the SM's poke their heads out with the same "effectivness" as a Necron army.


I usually use an average of 2-3 rhinos, I often times use them in a column to protect a flank allowing me units a "clear" corridor, I find that it works very well. Thank you for additional pointers that I'll have to try.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

mrrshann618 said:


> Ok, not to start the whole thing over, but in reading what I generally got out of the post was this.
> Here is a guide to use rhinos as I'm noticing the recent lack of them
> 
> Response of which army it doesn't work against. By comparing basic troops without upgrades. When the logic is given as to why the guide will not work. It does not mention the other aspects of the opposing army, Necrons can move and shoot. However SM have tanks, assault troops, and other such things that do not seem to be taken into acount.
> ...



To quote myself:

'against at least one army, and probably others too, it won't work that well at all'

1: This is NOT a thread to discuss basic units, as I was reminded by many people, and so I will not be drawn into that here. Do not keep asking me to go into detail on basic units here - START A NEW THREAD.

2: I was specifically asked by several people to write about how the Rhino tactic SoH put forward would work, or not work, against a Necron army. So I did. Get over it!

If you love Tau so much then go ahead and write a Tau perspective analysis of SoH's Rhino tactic.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yeah just drop it seriously. It went off topic for a while but it was brought back and Darklove did give a good explanation on how the rhino tactic would be less effective. that tangent about basic troops is done with so there is no point bringing it up here again. please only things to do with the starting thread


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Darklove I wasn't disagreeing with you. I was merely pointing out that a Tau army, as a whole, has the same ability as a necron army. You pointed out how well a necron army can take out rhinos, and other vehicles, I merely stated that there were other considerations into the equation. 

I don't play Tau nor am I going to play Tau.
I only mentioned the basic troops once, it was not the focus of the post. If you notice I used the term 'Army' 
I never asked for details on basic units. You simply assumed I did.
I was adding in that other armies, Tau as my example, have the same ability as your Necron example.


----------

